# APR is please to present Wuste 2013 - Friday May 31st to Saturday June 1st in Las Vegas!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

APR is please to present Wuste 2013 - Friday May 31st to Saturday June 1st.

*Schedule and Locations*
Wuste Schedule and Locations

The two day event will be held at multiple locations in Las Vegas. The event opens with APR on site, at 3PM to 9PM, providing ECU upgrades and sales at the Palace Station Parking Structure. The early bird special from APR includes discounted high pressure fuel pumps and intercoolers below our normal sales pricing. For $899 each, you can take advantage of a discount only offered at the show while supplies last! 

On Saturday, June 1st, the APR Sales tent at Las Vegas Motor Speedway opens for ECU upgrades, sales pricing on almost our entire product line and free installs on many item such as intakes, boost taps, high pressure fuel pumps and DVs. Stop by the APR tent to take a look at various APR Turbocharger And Supercharger Systems and check out the BFG Max R, Vortex Superbeetle our Stage III Golf R street car and more. This is your chance to chat with APR Engineers about what's coming next! 

*Take advantage of LABOR FREE installs on most items in the following Categories:*



APR ECU Upgrades and Reflashes
APR/VWR Intakes
APR High Pressure fuel Pumps
APR R1 DV
APR Boost Tap


No appointment necessary for most installs.

*Full Sale Details*










*A Fully Loaded ECU Includes Your Choice of 4 of the Following Programs:*



*Stock Mode* :: _Original Mapping and Performance_
*APR 91 Octane Performance Mode*
*APR 93 Octane Performance Mode*
*APR 100 Octane Performance Mode*
*APR Valet Mode* :: _Limits RPMs and Power Output_


*A Fully Loaded ECU Includes The Following Features:*



*APR Fault Code Erase* :: _Erases Fault ECU Fault Codes_
*APR Security Lockout* :: _Locks Advanced Functionality of Cruise Control, Password Protected_
*APR Anti-Theft* :: _Disables Throttle to Render Vehicle Inoperable, Password Protected_


_Some exceptions apply. Diesel engines only contain stock and performance maps. Some ECU features not available._

*APR Hardware Sale*



APR Carbonio Carbon Fiber Intake Systems - 10% Off!
APR Exhaust Systems - 10% Off!
APR Stage III, III+, K04 and Supercharger Systems - 10% Off!
APR Intercooler and CPS Systems - 10% Off! *APR FSI Intercooler $899 while supplies last!*
APR Motorsport Hardware, R1 DV, Bypipe, Fueling, Hoses, Etc - 10% to 15% Off! *APR HPFP $899 while supplies last!*
APR Brembo Brake Kits - Free Shipping!
DXD Clutch Kits - Free Shipping!


_Some exceptions may apply._

*For more news follow us on Facebook!*


----------

